# Homemade training tools?



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

Ever experimented with making your own training weapons? 
Early on in my training, I would purchase everything. Eventually, some of my bokken, hanbo, bo, needed to be refinished, so I did it myself. From then on it seemed like a logical progression to just make them myself, at least the sticks. I don't have the tools or knowledge to make a bokken, plus I have several that I've had for over a decade and will likely last as least as long again.
For finish, I start by soaking the tools I'm refinishing overnight in a 6 ft. section of plastic gutter filled with linseed oil (boiled, raw linseed will seep forever) In the morning, I take them out, wipe them off, then grab some fairly coarse sandpaper, paying special attention to any dents or chips. I gradually work up to finer and finer sandpaper, wiping off any dust along the way. As a final step, I like to apply a thin coat of oil, then burnish the surface with steel wool.
I've noticed that since I started doing this, I have very little splintering to deal with. The surface of the wood tends to dent, even under hard training.
For woods, I've experimented with several types. My current favorites are white oak, hickory, and black walnut. Black walnut is a very dusky gray before finishing, but when the oil hits it, it takes on this great chocolate color with golden highlights.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2005)

I love black waalnut but it is not oun much in my area.  Also love the stain that you get from the nuts.
i have seen simular methods of preparing woods a you just explaind but have never tried them mysle.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

I usually buy hardwood dowels from an online supplier.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 21, 2005)

I thought part of being and studying ninjutsu was to learn to improvise and to make use of those things around you that didn't necessarily look like weapons and to modify them


----------



## rutherford (Dec 21, 2005)

Some folks in my training group do make their own tools.  From the easy to the guy who does a lot of flint knapping and metalwork.  

However, I haven't heard of anything with a Japanese history or done any personal experimentation in that area.


----------



## Koinu (Dec 22, 2005)

Everyone should have a go, at at least the easy stuff. I am a Blacksmith and last time I was in Japan Soke made a point in a very loud voice saying that people should be able to make their own equipment , and in not so many words that I should start thinking about teaching my skills to good people.I myself have added many other skills to my Blacksmithing, like wood working , plastics, rope splicing etc . Next year I intend to start making some Battle grade Japanese armour for myself and my instructor. This will be a long slow learning process until I feel my way through the first set. Although I have done some Armour work before Japanese armour is another story.
While everyone does not have the skills, tools, time or place to do this sort of work, you should always look at what you can do for yourself. Even if it is only making a hanbo/paddedHB etc.Every $ you do not give to a Martial arts store is another $ that you can put toward a Japan trip or other training events or even toward equipment you can't make yourself. There are also many many good lesson to be learned in making your own stuff that are directly connected to what Soke teaches. I invented a new style of Shuriken this year while doing other work I just went Hmmmmm what if I just did this ! Hey presto, new tool was born of this old Budo and now Soke has a new tool to play with and explore it's use of which it has many that I can see so who know what wierd things Soke will find to do with them.So making your own equipment is a real and much ignored part of Budo. It makes me laugh when I hear people wanting to know about Kuji and stealth etc but then have to run down the Martial arts store to buy their equipment.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2005)

Koinu said:
			
		

> I am a Blacksmith and last time I was in Japan Soke made a point in a very loud voice saying that people should be able to make their own equipment , and in not so many words that I should start thinking about teaching my skills to good people.I myself have added many other skills to my Blacksmithing, like wood working , plastics, rope splicing etc


 
Go you! I always wanted to learn to Blacksmith. 

We just made some braided slings, following the plans on www.slinging.org 

I know its not neccessarily a ninja weapon, but a fun weapon none the less.


----------



## Koinu (Dec 22, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Go you! I always wanted to learn to Blacksmith.



I am working on ways to teach it but unlike Taijutsu skills that can be taken to a seminar with no problem ,a Blacksmith shop tends to create an excess luggage problem even in its most basic form.



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> We just made some braided slings, following the plans on www.slinging.org


Kool thanks for the link.



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> I know its not neccessarily a ninja weapon, but a fun weapon none the less.



Well it is like a Kali guy once said to me when I asked about kali style knives.  he answered, What is a Kali style knife ?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 22, 2005)

I can see you trying to get a small forge or hammer  and anvile onto a plane these days :rofl: 

Makeing that armor sounds like a lot of fun and work   Best of luck and skill at doing it
whn you complet it  how about posting a few pics


----------



## Kreth (Dec 22, 2005)

I do like the cool factor when I'm training at a seminar with my black walnut hanbo and someone says, "Wow, cool hanbo, where'd you get it?" and I can say, "I made it."


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm not ninja, so please forgive me for nosing in.

On my family's camping trips, I love picking up wood. My husband and I like to carve training knives from appropriate pieces we find as well as any thin straight stick - we remove the bark and whittle a fine sturdy point to.

I too made a flat sling and am working on the round one.  Goinna try the bow soon.


----------



## Koinu (Dec 23, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I can see you trying to get a small forge or hammer  and anvile onto a plane these days :rofl:



Yes those metal detectors .



			
				tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Makeing that armor sounds like a lot of fun and work   Best of luck and skill at doing it
> whn you complet it  how about posting a few pics



I will be Happy to post pic's when it is done. I may have to sweet talk Kreth into giving me post attachment rights though as I don't seem to have them atm


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2005)

Koinu said:
			
		

> I will be Happy to post pic's when it is done. I may have to sweet talk Kreth into giving me post attachment rights though as I don't seem to have them atm


Once you hit 50 posts, you should be able to post pics. Er- I mean, I'd be happy to hook you up with posting rights for a demo sample of your work... :lol:


----------



## rutherford (Dec 23, 2005)

I believe you have to be a supporting member to get any real size allowance for pictures you post.  Could be wrong, but its worth the few bucks anyways.

. . . back on topic . . .

My favorite training knife to work with was carved around the campfire one night.  It has the best "sharp" feeling I've come across with a wooden blade while staying safe enough for hard training.  Instead of carving a straight blade, my friend went with the grain of the wood and so the blade has a noticable wave.  Fits your hand nicely too.

I've not tried because of time and the high quality of artisans we have available.  There's some really talented folks out there and they have my thanks for sharing their work.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 23, 2005)

Koinu said:
			
		

> Well it is like a Kali guy once said to me when I asked about kali style knives. he answered, What is a Kali style knife ?


 
www.ironmountainknives.com

www.bladerigger.com 

And sorry guys, but I personally am somewhat of a brand whore.:asian:  Especially in regards to training knives, my AMOK! full contact trainers, Sharkee tantos, Benchmade/Spyderco drones and Keen Edge tactical folders have so far been the source of envy for a lot of people I've met who still stick with wooden weapons.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2005)

I also have a friend who's a Tom Brown student. He made me a very nice antler hilt for one of my knives, along with a rawhide sheath.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 4, 2006)

This year, Hatsumi really is big on people using only safe weapons and such to training wtih him. He keeps trying to make training safe and idiot- proof, but there are some pretty dedicated idiots out there.

If you are going to be making some of your own stuff the following pages may be of some use.

http://www.thearma.org/Practice/weapons.htm


----------



## MrFunnieman (Feb 4, 2006)

I have tried my hand at several things.  This first training weapon I made was a hanbo out of an old broom handle.  I was in college and couldn't afford much.  The handle was in the yard, so I cut it and sanded the edges.  The next thing I tried was a Kyoketsu Shoge.  I used oak, made my own cord out of jute, and used a dog toy for the ring.  Embarassingly, I have never really used it.  I just thought it would be cool to have one.
Have have also made a couple of rope kusarifundo.  I found a great way to braid/ splice the ends over itself.  My uncle and I (mostly my uncle) helped me make a long handled bokken.  The handle is about fifteen inches long and the blade about thirty inches long.  He had some rough lumbered Maple.  I finished it with linseed oil and very fine steel wool.  My uncle did a great job shaping the bokken and it is balanced beautifully.  I am piddling around making a matching wakizashi.  All these sweet training tools needed a home, so I made a weapon case inspired by the ones sold at Bujin Design.  After a positive sewing experience I have also made two pairs of hakama.  They turned out all right, but I wouldn't mind having a professionally made pair for demonstrations, formal seminars or whatever.

I think making your own equipment is very rewarding.  I highly recommend that anyone who has the time and materials or tools to make their equipment.  I also think making training weapons helps the maker understand the qualities and behavior of the weapon.  You aquire a knowledge of the weapon that is harder to learn when it comes straight from the box.  

I would love to learn bladesmithing and I am slowing, but steadily, aquiring equipment and materials to make my own knives.  

Mrfunnieman


----------



## Koinu (Feb 6, 2006)

MrFunnieman said:
			
		

> I would love to learn bladesmithing and I am slowing, but steadily, aquiring equipment and materials to make my own knives.
> Mrfunnieman


Good on you !!
Here is a page from my old site it may give you some Ideas. all the pic's are years old but one day I might get around to updating it.
http://www.users.on.net/~dbowley/weapons.htm


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 6, 2006)

I am planning on making a padded daisho.  I have most of the materials, just need to get the appropriate sized shinais.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2006)

I enjoy making things and generally they turn out *pretty good*.
Last year I made some practice Shuko out of an old LEO leather
belt and plastic bolts and nuts & velcro. Believe it or not it turned out
great and very, very functional. The plastic bolts & nuts were sanded
down so that they only had nice round edges and were properly
spaced. I already had the belt, bolts & nuts, so it was simple and 
only cost me around $5 to complete. Looks pretty good and is
compeltely functional. Hard to beat that. In the past I have made
Hanbo, Jo, Bo and several other items. Some were successful
and others were not. If you do not have the money and you have
the time making your own tools is great.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetrainng.com


----------



## Koinu (Feb 6, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I am planning on making a padded daisho.  I have most of the materials, just need to get the appropriate sized shinais.



When we brought our house it had these ugly 8 foot wide Bamboo slat blinds  . I took them down but being me could not throw them out to the dump so I stored them in the workshop. I am now in the process of making a Fukuro Hanbo , Bo , shinnai out of them. This might be an option for you if you can get hold of some of them. I have seen them new and they are not that expensive and come in all widths.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 7, 2006)

Koinu said:
			
		

> When we brought our house it had these ugly 8 foot wide Bamboo slat blinds  . I took them down but being me could not throw them out to the dump so I stored them in the workshop. I am now in the process of making a Fukuro Hanbo , Bo , shinnai out of them. This might be an option for you if you can get hold of some of them. I have seen them new and they are not that expensive and come in all widths.


I will have to look for some as   I would like to make a padded bo as well. Much like Tim Bathurst's padded weapons.  I would opt for buy some of his, but I think it would be more FUN to make my own.


----------



## Shinkengata (Feb 8, 2006)

I make my hanbo from 3/4 inch Oak Dowels from Lowe's Home Improvement. I take them home, sand them down slightly, then apply several coats of Old English wood oil until they're decently saturated with it. I made one especially for my instructor as a gift, and i burned the Nin kanji in one end and his initials in the other end. He still as it, as far as i know. 

I've also experimented with hickory axe handles for use as bokken. They work pretty well, but are more suited as a weapon all their own.


----------

